# What's everyone knitting?



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

What's hanging on your knitting machine right now?


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

KateWood said:


> What's hanging on your knitting machine right now?


Getting ready to make some 7 minute booties to match the Little Coffee Bean sweater. Also a short rowed cap to match. I used pistachio green and milk chocolate colors. (Strange how my descriptions are food related)

:wink: 
I will do both of them on my Brother punchcard machine. I need to figure out how to post pictures on here. As soon as I take some of my work,
Dagmar


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi Dagmar, Your projects sound darling and yummy 
If these baby items were done on your bulky machine could you share the pattern with me? Especially for the short rowed knit hats? I promised to knit purple baby hats which were requested by Hospitals, and a post was put on the regular topics page to donate the hats, in an effort to raise awareness of shaken baby incidents. 
In order to post your pics of your projects, go to your id page and enter an avatar. It will be shown on the active topics page as a picture it may be marked as from the knitting machine section though I have not seen one yet. Please post a note to all of us so that we can view it. I think that's the only way right now on this new thread for us to share our pictures.

Happy Knitting

Kate


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

I am doing an american girl dress the back half is hanging in the background waiting for me to finish.


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

KateWood said:


> Hi Dagmar, Your projects sound darling and yummy
> If these baby items were done on your bulky machine could you share the pattern with me? Especially for the short rowed knit hats? I promised to knit purple baby hats which were requested by Hospitals, and a post was put on the regular topics page to donate the hats, in an effort to raise awareness of shaken baby incidents.
> In order to post your pics of your projects, go to your id page and enter an avatar. It will be shown on the active topics page as a picture it may be marked as from the knitting machine section though I have not seen one yet. Please post a note to all of us so that we can view it. I think that's the only way right now on this new thread for us to share our pictures.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Kate. I will figure out how to get my pictures on here within the next few days. Seems the older I get the steeper the learning curve. lol
The short rowed hat is actually something I picked up from Diana Sullivan on her youtube videos. I have a brother kh860 and an LK150. I just made a plain striped hat after all. And ONE bootie. The yarn is a little too heavy for the standard, that is the bootie is too big to go with the set.
All these things are donated for our local Help Center/Teenage pregnancy program. 
Thanks for your interest,
Dagmar


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Kate[/quote]
Thanks, Kate. I will figure out how to get my pictures on here within the next few days. Seems the older I get the steeper the learning curve. lol
The short rowed hat is actually something I picked up from Diana Sullivan on her youtube videos. I have a brother kh860 and an LK150. I just made a plain striped hat after all. And ONE bootie. The yarn is a little too heavy for the standard, that is the bootie is too big to go with the set.
All these things are donated for our local Help Center/Teenage pregnancy program. 
Thanks for your interest

Thank-you, Check out this adorable bootie pattern on this site among the other free patterns there's an easy baby cardigan with hat and booties;
http://www.dfwmachineknitters.com/Patterns/LucyQuickBootie.html
Let me know what you think...

Kate


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

clogden21 said:


> I am doing an american girl dress the back half is hanging in the background waiting for me to finish.


If that isn't ever cute You're amazingly creative...

Kate


----------



## GGailS (May 23, 2011)

Hi - I don't use a machine - only my circular needles - making a short sleeve cotton sweater for my daughter-in-law for Christmas. It has 301 stitches & I just made a mistake that cannot be corrected - have to take the whole row back! :-(


----------



## grommitt (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi at this time i have got a baby cardigan on the kneedles which will be finished tonight along with booties.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

My knitting machine is my hands so I have my laptop in my hands!


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

Thanks Kate. That looks interesting. So far I've only hand manipulated the short rowing. I didn't even know it was possible doing it with a punch card, 
Dagmar


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

A cropped cardigan to wear over a sleeveless dress


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

I don't have a knitting machine but I am just starting an afghan to send to our Troops via Nina. 
I just finished a slouchy hat for my daughter


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm knitting this adorabe child's hat: http://www.sweaterbabe.com/knitting-patterns/fancy-stitch-pixie-baby-hat.htm

Oh sorry... I shouldn't have posted because I knit by hand. I don't have a machine. Sorry.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

a frilled shawl and mittens


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Palenque1978 said:


> I'm knitting this adorabe child's hat: http://www.sweaterbabe.com/knitting-patterns/fancy-stitch-pixie-baby-hat.htm
> 
> Oh sorry... I shouldn't have posted because I knit by hand. I don't have a machine. Sorry.


HI Its great to show what you're working on, many of us knit by hand and crochet too


----------



## kctaxlady (Jun 5, 2011)

i am knitting some garter stitch motifs for an afghan. i recently wrote to this forum for some ideas to use up old boucle dress yarn i bought. there are 2 or 3 1-oz skeins of about 15 different colors and they are compatible. the yarn is old, so i didn't think i should knit something that put weight on it ir caused it to stetch. i decided on this motif from a new book of motifs i bought. it is mindless and fun when i come home from work tired and need a project like that.


----------



## Mrs Chief (Mar 24, 2011)

Nothing~~~never has been. MUST get going on that "thing" but I feel so intimidated by "it"..


----------



## lorraine magee (Jan 20, 2011)

never could use one.bit how could you say you knitted it when you use a machine. love is easierto put in when you knit by hand. please don,t take offense, but i,m from the old school, happy knitting any way you wish.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

KateWood said:


> What's hanging on your knitting machine right now?


Literally - dust and probably some spider webs... I was given a machine, and it is still in the boxes it came in, because I just haven't had time to set it up!!


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

lorraine magee said:


> never could use one.bit how could you say you knitted it when you use a machine. love is easierto put in when you knit by hand. please don,t take offense, but i,m from the old school, happy knitting any way you wish.


Dear Lorraine.
I am not taking offense as I am from the old school as well. However, hand knitting is actually much easier then the learning curve on a machine. I do a LOT of hand manipulation with the needles on the machine. You really have to pay attention that all the needles/levers/brushes/knobs etc. are in the right positions for each function you want the machine to perform. I also enjoy hand knitting very much. But, since my group at our church has sooooo many requests for caps, blankes, sweaters, cloths, etc. I do not find it "cheating" to use a machine for some things. There is still love incorporated into every stitch.
Hugs,
Dagmar


----------



## TerryLynn (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi dagmar, I have a friend that has a brother knitting machine. She needs the punch card and/or pattern? would you let me know. I'm from New York City.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

lorraine magee said:


> never could use one.bit how could you say you knitted it when you use a machine. love is easierto put in when you knit by hand. please don,t take offense, but i,m from the old school, happy knitting any way you wish.


Well.... I used to think similar. Some people just don't have the use of their hands anymore, but still want to make something themselves, rather than buy or have someone else make it. I also learned, from a friend who raises sheep, spins, hand knits, and also does some production knitting on a machine how to use one, and that there is a lot of thinking, fiddling, and working involved.

I now liken machine knitting to machine sewing - I wouldn't want to hand sew all my garments, but I still consider that I sew them. I am, after all, the one operating the machine...And the one pinning and planning the placement of the parts, and doing the thinking, fiddling, and working. I do still do a lot of hand sewing as well - quilts, hems, repairs... So, again, it is more a matter of efficiency...

One could make the same point about any mechanized process - do you say you wash your clothes, or does the machine? Do you mix cake batter, or does your mixer? Do you cook food, or does your stove?


----------



## TerryLynn (Jul 26, 2011)

Dagmar its me again, Susan(my friend) has a Brother 960( will calll her later) I have LK150


----------



## Mrs Chief (Mar 24, 2011)

Roxy~~~I like your style. Says it all. Thanks.


----------



## TerryLynn (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi, My LK150 is in the box as well. Its kind of new, used it maybe 2 times.  went back to crochet hooks working on a doily tablecloth pattern to turn into a bedspread. lots and lots of size 10 crochet thread needed :lol:


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

GGailS said:


> Hi - I don't use a machine - only my circular needles - making a short sleeve cotton sweater for my daughter-in-law for Christmas. It has 301 stitches & I just made a mistake that cannot be corrected - have to take the whole row back! :-(


OH NO I feel for you. I can't tell the number of times I made mistakes and the knitting fell off the needles or there was a mistake and I had to rip out rows too. Are you sure that you can't knit to the row above the mistake, remove it onto a cable needle and reform the error? Or is it too big?


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

I was just writing a note like Roxy's referencing the knitting machine and the loom with calling a clothing designer a cheat. My KMs are manual models and there is a lot of adjusting and fiddling, learning and solving as well as creating, designing, giving and charity.
For me its a preference, a matter of economics. Time economics, I simply can not hand knit all the kinds of things I want to make in the time I have.


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

TerryLynn said:


> Hi dagmar, I have a friend that has a brother knitting machine. She needs the punch card and/or pattern? would you let me know. I'm from New York City.


Ummm, which one are you referring to? I am trying to keep up with it all, sometimes I lose my place. lol
There was a link in this particular thread from some one else? I printed it out. Of course, it will have to be enlarged for my mature eyes. I remember though that it was from the Dallas/FW (Texas) knitting guild. Sorry. It is called Lucy/Quick bootie.


----------



## TerryLynn (Jul 26, 2011)

hi dagmar, I went back to the kp forum and her name is kate wood. Is there any place else that I can get the punch card? That's all my friend talks about. :lol: :lol:


----------



## TerryLynn (Jul 26, 2011)

KateWood said:


> What's hanging on your knitting machine right now?


 :lol: hi,katewood, I mixed you up with dagmargrubaugh in re: to the KM. I have a LK150 and maybe used twice. My friend Susan (I call an expert on KM) has a Brother 960 that needs punch cards. Did I say that right  Do you have any idea where she can get them from. Much Thanks. I knit by hand, Susan would try and help me with my KM, I get frustrated and try later :roll: hugs


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

The Wardrobe :lol:


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

Mrs Chief said:


> Nothing~~~never has been. MUST get going on that "thing" but I feel so intimidated by "it"..


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Your as bad as me!!

Pam


----------



## Kathleen's daughter (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi
a 2 ply merino machine-washable baby's dress from a drafted stretch-knit sewing pattern. 

I'm toying with the idea of buying lots of white, much-cheaper (I hope) yarn at the factory or however I could miss the mark-ups, and dying with hair-colour (diluted for economy), Kool aid, or henna, for pastel shades, as required. Will need to try it out, as my research tells me machine-washable merino has the scales stripped, or slicked down with "polymer" (plastic?) to stop felting. This could compromise the dye-uptake, so will see.


----------



## src3410 (Jul 28, 2011)

KateWood said:


> What's hanging on your knitting machine right now?


Knitting machine? But...but...doesn't that take all the fun out of it? Like embroidery machines? I guess I'm old fashioned, I love hand knitting and hand embroidering. As for what's on the to-do list, one kid's blanket, one adult blanket, two scarves, a hat, and that's it for now.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

TerryLynn said:


> KateWood said:
> 
> 
> > What's hanging on your knitting machine right now?
> ...


ebay is a good place to start or have her search wish knits...


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

I have used the Lucy/Quick Booties pattern a lot, no punchcard needed and you can change the tension for the top to let it roll. I sometimes put a flower on the toe. You can also use the same pattern with heavy yarn and the bulky machine for older children/adults. Made some for the husband


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

brenda m said:


> I have used the Lucy/Quick Booties pattern a lot, no punchcard needed and you can change the tension for the top to let it roll. I sometimes put a flower on the toe. You can also use the same pattern with heavy yarn and the bulky machine for older children/adults. Made some for the husband


I haven't tried the rolled top. Usually I make a picot hem. I want to try it on my LK-150. So far, just made them on the standard machine,
Dagmar


----------



## kady1030 (Jul 28, 2011)

a prayer shawl and hats for preemif babies.


----------



## Yellowrose (Jul 24, 2011)

I decided to finish a couple projects before starting anything new. So at the moment I am finishing a fair isle hat that was supposed to have ear flaps. I never got around to the flaps, even though I wore it all winter. 

I also finished another hat called an Elfin Hood (pattern by Green Mountain Spinnery).

I ALSO started a new, and my first, blog and have pictures of the hood on my knitting page! 

Blog - Cubbyholes.wordpress.com


----------



## sistermaide (Jul 17, 2011)

clogden21 said:


> I am doing an american girl dress the back half is hanging in the background waiting for me to finish.


OHH! That is SO CUTE! :thumbup:


----------



## sistermaide (Jul 17, 2011)

dagmargrubaugh said:


> KateWood said:
> 
> 
> > What's hanging on your knitting machine right now?
> ...


7 minute booties! I wonder if you could share the pattern? If it is not a free one, maybe where did you get it? etc.

I sit at my computer and read these while on a meal break from my work, and I thought I was finished eating...after this description I am headed back to the fridge, lol! :-D

I would not be able to knit fast enough without a machine, to do what I really use the machines for, so I am really enjoying the machine age!


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

My machine is also my hands. Right now I am starting another summer summer top and a pair of socks.


----------



## MKjane (May 20, 2011)

A hot pink and white striped afghan to be given to a local foster child.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

MKjane said:


> A hot pink and white striped afghan to be given to a local foster child.


You're wonderful MKJane Post a picture when your finished?


----------



## MKjane (May 20, 2011)

KateWood said:


> MKjane said:
> 
> 
> > A hot pink and white striped afghan to be given to a local foster child.
> ...


Thanks, Kate -- will do!


----------



## nickerina (Jul 29, 2011)

I don't have a machine either. I have seen posts from people like us that hand knit. Who can afford a machine?


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

nickerina said:


> I don't have a machine either. I have seen posts from people like us that hand knit. Who can afford a machine?


There are knitting machines available. Last summer I had a 40% off coupon to a craft store and purchased an ultimate knitting machine. They are plastic and work pretty well. clogden21 uses them very effectively and has videos you can watch. There are also other knitters using them and other instructors making beautiful sweaters and things much quicker than by hand and they're fun. You could also check around on ebay where knitting machines and accessories are auctioned, I've seen great models from both brother and singer with wonderful knitting capabilities go for very reasonable prices recently. Take a look and see. If you log onto dianaknits.com you can see the knitting instructor has many videos on how to use knitting machines and videos for ultimate sweater machine, USM, users as well.

Hope you can find one if you want. Of course if you see one you may be interested in you can post a question on this thread and many of us will be available and happy to help...

Have a nice day,

Kate


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

sistermaide said:


> dagmargrubaugh said:
> 
> 
> > KateWood said:
> ...


I have not forgotten the 7 minute bootie request. I am trying to figure out where the pattern originated. Don't want to violate any copy right. I don't know of anyone who can finish them in 7 minutes. It is fast to knit up, though. 
Thanks for your patience,
Dagmar


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

you may be looking for lucy desgray pattern short rowing


----------



## lorraine magee (Jan 20, 2011)

HI right now i,m knitting bomber jackets.My granddaughter is in high school,and the school jackets are nice but not like grandmacan make[i don,t agree but i,m pleased that her and her friends think so much of me]. They are not so hard so i guess i can make 4 before fall.Well i get my house work done by 1 o'clock so i can knit until dinner and then after.No time for phone talk i's like being in time out, ha ha happy knitting


----------



## jkruse1971 (Feb 4, 2011)

Bomber Jackets? Really?? I'm intrigued (as I always am when I'm on this site) Is your pattern one that you could share? Or if not, where it might be available? 
= )
Julie


lorraine magee said:


> HI right now i,m knitting bomber jackets.My granddaughter is in high school,and the school jackets are nice but not like grandmacan make[i don,t agree but i,m pleased that her and her friends think so much of me]. They are not so hard so i guess i can make 4 before fall.Well i get my house work done by 1 o'clock so i can knit until dinner and then after.No time for phone talk i's like being in time out, ha ha happy knitting


----------



## sistermaide (Jul 17, 2011)

jkruse1971 said:


> Bomber Jackets? Really?? I'm intrigued (as I always am when I'm on this site) Is your pattern one that you could share? Or if not, where it might be available?
> = )
> Julie
> 
> ...


Ditto  :?: ;-)


----------



## lorraine magee (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi the pattern for the bomber jacket is in patons canada.I got it from triber arts on line.I saw that they still had it up for sale.It's in a book with a moose sweater.If you can,t find it i will copy mine and send it to you.happy knitting


----------



## Gidget'smom (Jul 31, 2011)

I did a hat with a brim today on my Addi Express King Size. It's not as impressive as y'alls stuff.


----------



## Kathleen's daughter (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm sewing up a dress and trousers for a 1yr old made from stretch-knit pattern pieces on the BrotherKh881 Knitleader chart,constructed with 2 ply wool. It's quite plain and in baby white merino, but some tube-cord might fancy it up a bit.
First go at sewing patterns to knitting wool and it's perfectly o.k, glad to report. Yay!


----------



## Kathleen's daughter (Jul 31, 2011)

Hiya
yr right; hand knitting and machine knitting have fun-differences. Hand-knitting gives me the endorphins associated with repetitive simple actions, and I can take it to waiting rooms and 1/2-attention situations. Machine-knitting's not like that for me. In fact; I find it nerve-wracking 'cos you need to pay fixed attention on a number of fronts. Getting less maddening with experience. Good to have the privilege of knowing how to do both, and crochet, sew etc.
Can spew out a ton of things with the machine, for more loved ones, and gain time for other things.


----------



## lorraine magee (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi julie did you get the pattern for the bomber jacket? let me know if you need me to send you the pattern. happy knitting


----------



## sistermaide (Jul 17, 2011)

I am knitting tights for myself this winter.


----------



## Virginia Wright (Aug 17, 2011)

I am just a beginning machine knitter and am making a child's cardigan on my standard using a pattern band I programmed the PPD. The sweater also has a seed stitch above the pattern band that was also programmed on the PPD. Virginia


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Virginia Wright said:


> I am just a beginning machine knitter and am making a child's cardigan on my standard using a pattern band I programmed the PPD. The sweater also has a seed stitch above the pattern band that was also programmed on the PPD. Virginia


sounds very nice
let us know how it turns out by posting a picture...


----------



## lorraine magee (Jan 20, 2011)

hi did you get the pattern for the bomber jacket? send me your address and i will mail it to you. happy knitting


----------



## lorraine magee (Jan 20, 2011)

hi did you get the pattern for the bomber jacket? send me your address and i will send it to you happy knitting


----------

